# Need some help



## al49 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,
I don't understand why and don't get any more the e-mails that advise me about new answers to threads I subscribed or started.
I think my profile setting are correct but, very likely, I'm wrong, can someone help me?
Many thanks
Alberto


----------



## evangilder (Apr 4, 2010)

Mail server doesn't appear to be functioning properly at the moment.


----------

